# Hey RVTs or Vets



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

I am working on getting my CE cleared away for my 2012 renewal and was wondering if anyone know of any good online CE about goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I knew the answer to that question ...but ...I don't ........ good luck on getting your CE cleared.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

toth boer goats thanks. I think I am going to have a fun year. I just enrolled to go back to school again. This time for human medicine. I will have my classes for Medical Assisting and have my continuing ed to get out of the way. 

I think I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Check with Meriel - they usually have alot of them on their site


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth boer goats thanks. I think I am going to have a fun year.


 Your very welcome.....good luck... :wink: :thumb: :hug: :hi5:


----------

